# ... I'm not even going to try to justify this...



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 6, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-CWJgT5NTWg

I think I want to curl up in some place and die. Or be crucified on a giant spinning rim, that would be a fitting punishment for me for even finding humor in this.


----------



## Dragsooth (Jul 6, 2007)

I saw that I thought it was funny, you just need to get a sense of humor is all and the guy on the very right was vincent


----------



## ADF (Jul 6, 2007)

Haha I saw that clip in FMV Explosion.

Here have a look at them.


----------



## McRoz (Jul 6, 2007)

Dragsooth said:
			
		

> I saw that I thought it was funny, you just need to get a sense of humor is all and the guy on the very right was vincent



What he said, ya big baby. I don't see what's so wrong with this; I'd much rather watch this then read _Nana's Everyday Life_ :shock:


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 6, 2007)

1) I said I found it funny, just that I feel guilty for finding it funny cuz it's like furry is dissing rap, rap is dissing furry, we should both be homies in the barrio slammin' that tequila

2) who is vincent? do I know vincent? do I owe something to vincent?


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't see how its dissing, its having fun with fursuits on. I would do the same, I do that with friends without a fursuit (Since I don't have one) I would rock out to some of my music wearing those.


----------



## Aden (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm neutral about it. Probably because I turned its volume off and am listening to _good_ music. 

/Kidding, to the people who like it.
//Just not my taste.
///*OnyxVulpine*, your signature is staring into my soul. O..o


----------



## McRoz (Jul 6, 2007)

Aden said:
			
		

> ///*OnyxVulpine*, your signature is staring into my soul. O..o


Same here X_X


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 6, 2007)

Because thats what I do.. I read your soul and interpret your intentions... hehe


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jul 7, 2007)

As I said to the guys on lulz and /b/, this is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 10, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> I said I found it funny, just that I feel guilty for finding it funny cuz it's like furry is dissing rap...


We are? 


> ...rap is dissing furry...


We iz? 


> ...we should both be homies in the barrio slammin' that tequila


Kya-ha-hah!, *that* made me physically LOL. XD I'm mostly Hispanic, that amuses me greatly. :3
Seriously though, I've seen that video before, and I honestly don't get what the big deal is. I was laughing out loud because it was hilarious--come on, you can't wear basically a big, often overly-intricate animal mascot costume _and_ take yourself too seriously, honestly. XD So why should we take them seriously when they _obviously_ don't take *themselves* seriously!? 8)



			
				OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> Because thats what I do.. I read your soul and interpret your intentions... hehe


Which one?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 10, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> As I said to the guys on lulz and /b/, this is why we can't have nice things.



You actually waste your time with that shit?



			
				kamunt said:
			
		

> you can't wear basically a big, often overly-intricate animal mascot costume and take yourself too seriously



But so many of them do. And look what happens any time Al Yankovic does a parody of a rap song, they get all like "my song about grillz and rims is serious business", so they take themselves too seriously in a lot of ways.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 10, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> kamunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, any normal Being would likely say "fair enough" now, but I'm smarter than that. Rap is massively different from fursuits in a number of different ways, the most obvious being that rap is created by rappers in order to git demselvez money in duh bank; fursuits have sometimes a thousand dollars (USD) put into them, with rarely any return ever. Second of all, and probably most very importantly, is that to a lot of rappers out there, thuggin' is a _way of life_--not just some obscure topic that stories are told about, those in turn used to ensnare profits from record sales. For some rappers out there, this is basically all they've got left to look forward to achieving in life, the most famous example being one Marshall Mathers. Fursuiting is _not_ under any circumstance a way of life. (If, for some reason, fursuiting does become a way of life, please consult your physician, psychologist, or veterinarian immediately. If problems persist, you are a fail sandwich. It's a goddamn costume, get over it.)*

* _Humour be present here._


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 11, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> Fursuiting is _not_ under any circumstance a way of life.



A lot of people would disagree with you. Not me, but a lot would. Yes, they're losers with no lives, but they still exist.



			
				kamunt said:
			
		

> (If, for some reason, fursuiting does become a way of life, please consult your physician, psychologist, or veterinarian immediately. If problems persist, you are a fail sandwich. It's a goddamn costume, get over it.)



Sage advice, so often fallen on deaf ears.


----------



## LLiz (Jul 12, 2007)

That video was excellent!
The wolf on the right looked like a cool dude, the rest looked like muppets.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Jul 12, 2007)

DEY SPINNIN NIGGA, DEY SPINNIN!!!!

wow, that was pretty funny, but cool at the same time... whenever i see something like that i wonder if the people who posted it are doing it because they are part of the furry fandom, or if they're doing it just to make fun of us....


----------



## kamunt (Jul 12, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> kamunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw.  Way to ruin my sunshine & gumdrops image of the furry fandom, deck.



> Sage advice, so often fallen on deaf ears.



:3 Hwhy, thank you! My sagacity seems to go so unappreciated these days. Damn kids 'n' their...their _HDTVs_ an' they-their.._rimmz dat spinnz_.



			
				Cygnus421 said:
			
		

> DEY SPINNIN NIGGA, DEY SPINNIN!!!!



Ker-pwned!


----------



## Summercat (Jul 13, 2007)

Fursuiting a way of life for losers?

I know someone who has fursuiting as his hobby and job. He is most definately not a loser - while he does do weird things from time to time, he's a great guy who has done some really nice stuff throughout the time I've known him.

Mind, he doesn't take himself too seriously when he's in costume, either - or perhaps he acts that because he acts in character. I dunno ^^


----------



## nobuyuki (Jul 13, 2007)

*is that a citra*


----------



## Aden (Jul 13, 2007)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> *is that a citra*



Yes. I saw the same costume at Anthrocon. It rocked my socks off.


----------



## Gennets (Jul 13, 2007)

FUNNEH. That video was just too FUNNEH.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 14, 2007)

Summercat said:
			
		

> Fursuiting a way of life for losers?
> 
> I know someone who has fursuiting as his hobby and job. He is most definately not a loser - while he does do weird things from time to time, he's a great guy who has done some really nice stuff throughout the time I've known him.
> 
> Mind, he doesn't take himself too seriously when he's in costume, either - or perhaps he acts that because he acts in character. I dunno ^^



I'm going to go out on a limb and say that your friend is a mascot. There's a difference between mascots and fursuits, see, because no matter what furries may say, a mascot is NOT made to be portrayed as an anthropomorphic animal. It's created to pump up the crowd at a game, to energize the team, to entertain tens of thousands of people. Like, the Chicago Bears mascot is not a fursuit, it's a mascot. It really torques me when furries classify all animal mascot costumes as "fursuits", but yeah...that's the only occupation _I_ can think of that your pallio would have that would involve anything even close to a fursuit.


----------

